# Another Question for Atheists



## ronpasley (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity? 

I know that you don't believe in God but does it not cross you mind that, man I could be making the biggest mistake in my life my family my kids and my friends.

Just curious how do ya'll block it out of you mind knowing that you little baby is grown up and daddy did not share the truth are do you and let them decide.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 1, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity?
> 
> .




I am not an Atheist but I don't think that is a concern for someone who does not believe hades exists.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Oct 1, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity?
> 
> I know that you don't believe in God but does it not cross you mind that, man I could be making the biggest mistake in my life my family my kids and my friends.
> 
> Just curious how do ya'll block it out of you mind knowing that you little baby is grown up and daddy did not share the truth are do you and let them decide.



Does it ever cross your mind that you may have made the worst decision of your life, choosing the wrong religion to follow and that you will burn in he!! for all eternity?

RW


----------



## pnome (Oct 1, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity?
> 
> I know that you don't believe in God but does it not cross you mind that, man I could be making the biggest mistake in my life my family my kids and my friends.
> 
> Just curious how do ya'll block it out of you mind knowing that you little baby is grown up and daddy did not share the truth are do you and let them decide.



Don't believe in he!!.  So, got no worries there.

To get an idea how it feels, think about this:

Do you not care that if you don't die in battle you'll be locked out of Valhalla?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you worry that your conduct at times will prevent Santa Claus from coming to see  you at Christmas?


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

Or the Easter Bunny ?


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ridge Walker said:


> Does it ever cross your mind that you may have made the worst decision of your life, choosing the wrong religion to follow and that you will burn in he!! for all eternity?
> 
> RW



This one never gets much play.  I don't know why.


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 1, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Do you worry that your conduct at times will prevent Santa Claus from coming to see  you at Christmas?


----------



## mickbear (Oct 1, 2010)

heaven,hogwarts and HE11 all have the same probability of being real


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 1, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity?
> 
> I know that you don't believe in God but does it not cross you mind that, man I could be making the biggest mistake in my life my family my kids and my friends.
> 
> Just curious how do ya'll block it out of you mind knowing that you little baby is grown up and daddy did not share the truth are do you and let them decide.




Are you not afraid of going to Samsara?


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 1, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity?
> 
> I know that you don't believe in God but does it not cross you mind that, man I could be making the biggest mistake in my life my family my kids and my friends.
> 
> Just curious how do ya'll block it out of you mind knowing that you little baby is grown up and daddy did not share the truth are do you and let them decide.



And when it turns out that Muhammad was right, do you not care that you will burn forever for not being muslim?


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 1, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity?



I think this is a pretty unfair question.  IMHO, this is the exact thing that give Christians a bad name.  I'm not trying to , just sayin' that I don't see much value to asking a question like that.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 1, 2010)

Not to mention the very idea of a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- seems to contradict the concept of a just, loving deity.


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

It was an honest question. Your jokes wont make it go away.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 1, 2010)

The jokes point out the absurdity in the question. Why would we fear something we don't believe? Do you fear not believing that Islam is the true path?


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> Not to mention the very idea of a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- seems to contradict the concept of a just, loving deity.



Oh contrar, love and justice go hand and hand.

 To show love to the one that loved me would mean I would need justice to those that hated me. Why would you give the same love to both?


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 1, 2010)

apoint said:


> Oh contrar, love and justice go hand and hand.
> 
> To show love to the one that loved me would mean I would need justice to those that hated me. Why would you give the same love to both?



How is _infinite_ retributions for _finite_ sins  "justice"? Let's say I lie some 3000 times in my life. I covet some stuff from neighbor 1000 times. I never murder anyone. Yet I'm to be tortured, forever. Do you see how sadistic this is? There is no justice in excessive punishment. Do we *torture* those we put on death row? Certainly not - we consider ourselves better than that. 

Yet that is the way your Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- supposedly works.


I would love for you to explain how skepticism and disbelief in yearning for rational inquiry is "hatred" towards god. I would love for you to rationalize why an omnipotent and omniscient deity cares about something so silly as "belief", as least enough to place it on higher importance than actual morality.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 1, 2010)

My point is - Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- doesn't make sense. There is no reason for it to exist, unless your god wants people to be there. He could have easily created a place for the unbelievers' "eternal separation from god" that has nothing to do with never-ending torture. It could have been another earth. We do enough mean stuff here that it could never be mistaken for heaven. It could also have been a state of nothingness - say christians go to heaven and everyone else just stays dead. Your deity being omnipotent, the only reason to actually create Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for something like that would be because god _wants_ to send "souls" there. There is nothing "just" about that.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 1, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> I think this is a pretty unfair question.  IMHO, this is the exact thing that give Christians a bad name.  I'm not trying to , just sayin' that I don't see much value to asking a question like that.



I guess it gave Jesus a bad name also.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 1, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> i guess it gave pascal a bad name also.



ftfy.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 1, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> How is _infinite_ retributions for _finite_ sins  "justice"? Let's say I lie some 3000 times in my life. I covet some stuff from neighbor 1000 times. I never murder anyone. Yet I'm to be tortured, forever. Do you see how sadistic this is? There is no justice in excessive punishment. Do we *torture* those we put on death row? Certainly not - we consider ourselves better than that.
> 
> Yet that is the way your Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- supposedly works.
> 
> ...



It's even worse than that.  You can have murdered and eaten children and still go to Heaven as long as you submit. Where as a person like Ghandi burns.  So dumb.

Take your finger pointing elsewhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> ftfy.






Translation? What does this mean?


----------



## dexrusjak (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Translation? What does this mean?



"fixed that for you"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> "fixed that for you"





Thanks.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you for your answer guy's


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

Did they help you change your mind about he!! ?


----------



## scout8140 (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't believe in it...why would I fear it?


----------



## earl (Oct 5, 2010)

That was for my friend Ron.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 9, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> You can have murdered and eaten children and still go to Heaven as long as you submit.



Not really.  Putting your faith in Christ is not about "submission" or anything that you can "do" (i.e. acts of morality, service, etc...).  It's about faith in Jesus Christ as the Son of God.  Nothing else is required.  You can argue that isn't just, but that would assume you set the high watermark of justice.

These verses from Luke (a learned Dr who systematically studied the life of Christ) demonstrates that.  The thief that accepted Christ as God was imminently on his way out of this world, thus unable to do anything, or submit to some set of rules.

Luke 23:22-23, 39-43
Two other men, both criminals, were also led out with him to be executed. When they came to the place called the Skull, there they crucified him, along with the criminals—one on his right, the other on his left.

One of the criminals who hung there hurled insults at him: "Aren't you the Christ? Save yourself and us!" But the other criminal rebuked him. "Don't you fear God," he said, "since you are under the same sentence? We are punished justly, for we are getting what our deeds deserve. But this man has done nothing wrong."

Then he said, "Jesus, remember me when you come into your kingdom."

Jesus answered him, "I tell you the truth, today you will be with me in paradise."


----------



## earl (Oct 9, 2010)

Then the answer to A80's question is yes . Not really is a false no.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 9, 2010)

earl said:


> Then the answer to A80's question is yes . Not really is a false no.



Actually it's a firm 'no'.  Faith, not submission.  Change those two words and the answer becomes a firm 'yes'.


----------



## earl (Oct 9, 2010)

OK . Semantics. And in that case ,I would say the word would be belief.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 9, 2010)

earl said:


> OK . Semantics. And in that case ,I would say the word would be belief.



I agree with you on the interchangeability of faith and belief here.

Bottom line, it's about trusting that Christ is the Son of God.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Oct 9, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Do you not care that you will burn in he11 for eternity?
> 
> I know that you don't believe in God but does it not cross you mind that, man I could be making the biggest mistake in my life my family my kids and my friends.
> 
> Just curious how do ya'll block it out of you mind knowing that you little baby is grown up and daddy did not share the truth are do you and let them decide.



I don't consider myself an atheist, rough around the edges heathen, maybe but I'd rather be motivated regarding the hereafter by love rather than fear.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 9, 2010)

Tugboat1 said:


> I don't consider myself an atheist, rough around the edges heathen, maybe but I'd rather be motivated regarding the hereafter by love rather than fear.





John 3:16 - For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

PS - Tugboat, love the sig line.  I don't understand it... but it's funny.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Oct 9, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> John 3:16 - For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> 
> PS - Tugboat, love the sig line.  I don't understand it... but it's funny.



Understood and concur. The OPs question was one of fear.

My sig line is the best spoken line I ever heard for " well, you just never know".


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 11, 2010)

i have a completely different belief system than you, and views like yours is why i left the southern babtist church to begin with,


----------

